# FrogLube



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone but me using this product? I wanted to get away from petroleum products and have had a chance to treat my Glock and AR...I am very happy with it so far and intend to continue using it.

http://www.froglube.com/

FrogLube is a revolutionary bio-based gun cleaner, lubricant and preservative (CLP) product made from food-grade ingredients all obtained exclusively from US suppliers. It is a new “green” product  developed for government use by San Diego-based Audemous, Inc, a company that evaluates products in the emerging environmental, safety and health sector. FrogLube was founded by CAPT Larry Lasky, US Navy SEAL (ret), who spent the past 32 years in service to the United States Special Operations Command, Naval Special Warfare and to the U.S. soldiers, sailors, airmen and marines whose gallant performance he attributes to every success on any mission and on any battlefield he has served. After a career of uncounted operations in every environment from jungle, to arctic, to maritime and desert, he’s seen the impact of these extremes on weapons and equipment. He felt the best equipment, products and weapons always came from combining the most arduous conditions and the solutions created by the world’s best field “operators”. He’s taken this ethos into product development with FrogLube, a new technology lubricant designed to replace inferior and toxic petroleum-based products that foul actions, attract carbon and stick to dirt and grime.
CAPT Lasky’s experiences involved shooting or deploying troops who shot hundreds of thousands of rounds in every conceivable extreme environmental and tactical condition. In his experience, stoppages, missfeeds, fouling-caused malfunctions occur way too frequently and an area often overlooked became the source of his quest to develop FrogLube.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I use synthetic (non petroleum) oil. and have been for quite awhile. No complaints and a quart will last a lifetime....


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounds like Crisco!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

They came by the store (Mikes) a little while back and demonstrated and left some samples for us to use. I treated my S&W 442, and an AR inside and out. My revolver hasn't had a spec of rust since applying it and carrying every single day. I use to have to clean it about once a week to keep the rust down from sweating against it.

The AR overall including the inside of the bolt group on the AR cleaned up with just wiping it off after firing a few hundred rounds fired with a slide fire stock.

Really good stuff and smells great too.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I've been using it for the past several months and the paste works good on the bolt carriers on my AR15s. I also applied it to the rails on my handguns. Its a great product, but for the cost I think that CLP or plain synthetic grease is a better value.

Slip 2000 and Slip 2000 EWL is another great non-petroleom lube.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well the cost is a bit high but then it goes a long way and you can get deals at some gun shows. Keep up with this and let me know how it works for you.


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Been using it for over a year now. Just moved here from Vegas last month, keeps the rust off my carry here as well as it did in the desert.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

What does the FROG think about this? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

well you can eat Froglube and also the frog, so hopefully they think they are *TASTY!*

Zeke you should post here at some time when in town!


----------



## zeke (Nov 12, 2007)

Come hear about the magic of FrogLube in person at the Pensacola Gun Show this weekend. I will make you a believer. We have a booth to demo our bio-based CLP for LEO's, Mil, and all believers of the second amendment. Come see us.
Zeke


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

Checked it out at the gun show after reading about it here and ended up ordering some. Just couldn't see paying an extra 5 bucks for the "special show pricing" 
Botach tactical has the kit for $25 with free shipping 
I figure its worth a shot for that.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Botach tactical has the kit for $25 with free shipping


So much for that MAP pricing dealers are suppose to be held to huh Zeke? To be able to offer free shipping with the kits either those guys are paying about $10 for the kit, which is a hell of a lot better than our cost sheet says, or they are loosing money every time they sell one of the kits.

And people wonder why the local stores can't make a profit margin.


----------



## zeke (Nov 12, 2007)

Bfisher1970,
I will look into Botach Tactical. We closely monitor our dealers prices and enforce our MAP policy. While I can't stop a dealer from losing money or not following our MAP, I will warn them once, then if they continue, we stop supplying them. The MAP of 10% below MSRP of 32.99 (4oz Kit), was set up to allow dealer to discount for Military, LEO's and Dealer Sales events. Your implication that we were somehow deceiving or taking advantage of you is inaccurate. A FrogLube 4oz kit replaces about $55-62 worth of our closest competitors products, and in head to head "Real World Testing", performs significantly better than they do. If you operate a M4/AR platform weapon, Mk17 or Mk17 SCAR, or Precision rifle platform, there is no better CLP period. On most modern handguns, FrogLube greatly exceeds most other lubricants hands down. Some of these "Trusted" lubes no longer have their MilSpec after uncountable failures in combat. Additionally, FrogLube is a US made product, with NO foreign components. We support our troops in a multitude of ways, both monetarily and with product. As a matter of fact, FrogLube just DONATED, and sent via chartered aircraft, 250,000 Froglube kits to the sandbox directly, in an attempt reduce the unacceptable weapon failure rates that have popped up recently. This cost your government "$0.00" and more importantly, we are able to bypass their supply system and have the kits in the warriors hands within 48-72 hours. Our product is a Non-Toxic, Bio-Based product, that eats carbon on contact, eats and stops rust, and won't affect your health. US Made Quality cost more, plain and simple, but I can assure you that this venture far transcends making a quick buck. Go to http://www.FrogLube.com and look at the facts. If the cost of our product is too cost prohibitive, and your job requires that you carry a weapon, I will treat your weapon for FREE, just to ensure your safety. Please let me know.
Fraternally,
Zeke

P.S. There are local FrogLube Dealers that would love your business, and thank you for keeping your business local. Go see Jay's & Outcast and hopefully Mike's very soon.


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

Zeke, 
Hopefully you can get the internet dealers squared away. I didn't mean to upset your potential local dealers and I most certainly did not imply that you are in any way shady or trying to take advantage. I greatly appreciate your contributions to our troops and LE community.
All I did is state that I got a better deal than you offered at the show. I just figured that alot of times a manufacturer selling direct will be higher than there dealers so I looked for a dealer. Obviously I think your product is good and well worth the retail price or I would not have ordered it. I just happened to save a few bucks.
I looked at your website and looked up local dealers. Jay's was not listed. Outkast was but I have never been there and happened to find the online deal through google. Glad to know I can pick it up locally. And yes I am the type of person that will pay a few bucks extra to support a LGS that treats me well as I believe most PFFers are.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

zeke said:


> bfisher1970,
> i will look into botach tactical. We closely monitor our dealers prices and enforce our map policy. While i can't stop a dealer from losing money or not following our map, i will warn them once, then if they continue, we stop supplying them. The map of 10% below msrp of 32.99 (4oz kit), was set up to allow dealer to discount for military, leo's and dealer sales events. Your implication that we were somehow deceiving or taking advantage of you is inaccurate. A froglube 4oz kit replaces about $55-62 worth of our closest competitors products, and in head to head "real world testing", performs significantly better than they do. If you operate a m4/ar platform weapon, mk17 or mk17 scar, or precision rifle platform, there is no better clp period. On most modern handguns, froglube greatly exceeds most other lubricants hands down. Some of these "trusted" lubes no longer have their milspec after uncountable failures in combat. Additionally, froglube is a us made product, with no foreign components. We support our troops in a multitude of ways, both monetarily and with product. As a matter of fact, froglube just donated, and sent via chartered aircraft, 250,000 froglube kits to the sandbox directly, in an attempt reduce the unacceptable weapon failure rates that have popped up recently. This cost your government "$0.00" and more importantly, we are able to bypass their supply system and have the kits in the warriors hands within 48-72 hours. Our product is a non-toxic, bio-based product, that eats carbon on contact, eats and stops rust, and won't affect your health. Us made quality cost more, plain and simple, but i can assure you that this venture far transcends making a quick buck. Go to http://www.froglube.com and look at the facts. If the cost of our product is too cost prohibitive, and your job requires that you carry a weapon, i will treat your weapon for free, just to ensure your safety. Please let me know.
> Fraternally,
> zeke
> ...


+100%


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

I think maybe you guys are confusing my post with Bigbulls' post. 
I am not mad at Froglube or thinking they are dishonest!!!
All I said was hey guys I found a good deal on Froglube LOL

It was meant to help cause I think it's a cool product.


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just got an email from Botach. 
backordered for 2-3 weeks
I cancelled and it looks like I will get some locally after all


----------



## zeke (Nov 12, 2007)

Bfisher,
Jay's will have kits in stock this week. Outcast also has kits in stock. I'm sorry that I vented frustration aimed at a rogue dealer, as my intentions were not to take aim at you personally. I'm a huge supporter of keeping business local, unless I have no other option. If you still have trouble locating a kit, let me know and I will take care of you personally.
Zeke

Ps. Jays is list on the website under Florida dealers.
http://http://www.froglube.com/Dealer_StatePages/FL.htm
Go to buy froglube tab, then select Florida by pressing our state.


----------



## zeke (Nov 12, 2007)

Bigbulls,
Where do you work? All dealers pay the exact same price, nationwide. Our pricing sheet was updated on 01june2012, and did have a minimal increase in MSRP, but actually gave our dealers MORE margin. One post you love it, the next I'm not sure??? Call me if you have any questions.
Zeke


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

zeke said:


> Bigbulls,
> Where do you work? All dealers pay the exact same price, nationwide. Our pricing sheet was updated on 01june2012, and did have a minimal increase in MSRP, but actually gave our dealers MORE margin. One post you love it, the next I'm not sure??? Call me if you have any questions.
> Zeke


He is one of the few shitty employees that makes mikes the unpleasant store that it is. He has always got somthing negative to say just like the rest of the crew. Scotts in Jay is much better to deal with and thats who gets my business...


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Bigbulls,
> Where do you work? All dealers pay the exact same price, nationwide. Our pricing sheet was updated on 01june2012, and did have a minimal increase in MSRP, but actually gave our dealers MORE margin. One post you love it, the next I'm not sure??? Call me if you have any questions.
> Zeke


I work at Mikes. I love the product but there is no way in the world a store can buy it at the wholesale price and sell it for $25, include free shipping and actually make any profit. Maybe he just likes to loose money on each transaction. IDK. Maybe he's a "distributor" and is selling to the public at wholesale prices and under cutting dealers nation wide? I know one thing. Gonna be real hard getting new, brick and mortar dealers if internet stores are allowed to continue selling at prices like that.

BG, I wasn't trying to make you look bad in any way by posting what you did. Sorry about the confusion.



> He is one of the few shitty employees that makes mikes the unpleasant store that it is. He has always got somthing negative to say just like the rest of the crew. Scotts in Jay is much better to deal with and thats who gets my business...


You must be referring to the crappy way I offered everyone here on PFF the opportunity to try a slide fire stock and burn up one of our guns doing so... and you piped in with a rude comment there too. 
Or the thread where I fought tooth and nail to support EVERYONE'S 2nd amendment right to carry a firearm? 
Maybe you are referring to the numerous posts where I site firearms carry laws for the many people that don't know their options.
Maybe it's how help find stray dogs a home and even take them in if for a while if possible.
Yeah, you're right.... I'm a horrible horrible person. 

When was the last time you were in Mikes? I doubt you'd know me if I were standing in front of you, unless you met me when I worked at the Jay store. I doubt very seriously you have ever met me but you have this vision of me. I'm actually one of the most pleasent people you would ever deal with at any store. But you always seem to have a chip on your shoulder for no reason here on PFF. I guess I was more pleasent when I worked in Jay huh? One thing is for sure is that if you would rather have people blow smoke up your skirt than be up front about something then I'm not who you want to deal with because I don't like B.S. Oh well.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

How does froglube compare to weapon shield clp? Ive shot the snot out of weapon shield over the years and even the film left after whiping clean its slick on the rails of my pistols and bcg on ar15. just curious what sets froglube apart from a proven lube from a proven creator (george fennel, same as original fp-10 before reformulations) and willing to ship free needle oilers to try. Not trying to rain on the party, just curious. Ive been through lots of lubes, grease, and cleaning products over the years like most of us. my biggest issues was usually the oil hitting smoking temps, running dry, slinging, slowing down the slide cycle rate on cold mornings, turning to sludge, atracting dirt/dust, or not capable of running as a film and requires reapplication. Tactical defense solutions tds-us.com competition review of weapon shield was spot on as far as not having any of these normal failure points that the other 50+ products ive tried had.

How does frog lube stack up for long rapid fire sessions and long 500+ rd range days? How well does it run as a film? How long before it smolders or Burns off? Does it require overlubing to prevent running dry? If overlubed does it sling or cling? If clings, how badly does it slow the cycle rate on semi auto pistols on cold below freezing mornings before the firearm warms up? 

Im open to try froglube, but what sets it apart from the usual choices at the local stores and then the usual competition developed lubes that are more offered to the specialized market?


----------



## zeke (Nov 12, 2007)

Slackwolf,
Weapon Shield is a petroleum based product compared to FrogLube which is bio based. 

WS, because it it petroleum, will burn up in high rate/round situations, where as FrogLube will not. WS has a flash point of 438degsF, where FrogLube is over 700degsF. WS has a temperature range that is less than 1/3 of FrogLube. FrogLube has been combat tested from -40 to140 degrees F without failure. Is is recommended for small arms up through Crew Served 50 Cal. Send me your email address and I will send more specific Technical data. The products are apples & oranges different.
Zeke


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

zeke said:


> Slackwolf,
> Weapon Shield is a petroleum based product compared to FrogLube which is bio based.
> 
> WS, because it it petroleum, will burn up in high rate/round situations, where as FrogLube will not. WS has a flash point of 226degsF, where FrogLube is over 700degsF. WS has a temperature range that is less than 1/3 of FrogLube. FrogLube has been combat tested from -40 to140 degrees F without failure. Is is recommended for small arms up through Crew Served 50 Cal. Send me your email address and I will send more specific Technical data. The products are apples & oranges different.
> Zeke



Interesting...... The froglube msds is pretty much blank slate an empty since food grade. Being food grade isnt really anything that matters to me. Its gun lube, not a condiment. Weapon shield smells like cinnamon, good enough for me to clean guns in house without complaints.

What is the testing method for your flash point? Your flash point specs are incorrect for weapon shield as the msds testing it was 226 CELSIUS not fahrenheit. Lol ive ran weapon shield well past 226F without smoking, let alone hitting flashpoint. Ive actually sent a sample of weapon shield off for oil analysis just like my truck and motorcycle oil. Flash point was part of this test, which the results were much higher than the msds listing. 

Your tech data, does it include independent lab testing of analysis of the lube properties? Im not looking for amsoil type advertising "tech documents and testing", i like raw independent data. George fennel isnt shy about giving free samples for testing and lab anaylsis or providing tech documents to back their claims, i would hope frog lube could back their claims in a similiar method. 

Peoples reviews are all subjective to what other products theyve tried and their usage. Lab analysis compares on a common baseline. Weapon shield like a few other lubes on the market have spent time in war zones so im not surprised frog lube has spent its time there as well.... http://forum.pafoa.org/general-2/47155-weaponshield-iraq-afganistan.html old topic but still hearing reviews from the middle east.

Im curious and interested in your product, although comparing with incorrect units of measurement and saying its apples to oranges isnt the way to impress. I get its petro based vs bio based so different base product, but its still a highend lubricant just like weaponshield. Peanut oil is a bio product with lubrication and protection properties with a flash point over 620F; still wouldnt use it for a gun lube though.

Tons of lubes and clps out there to choose from. What makes frog lube special other than bio based? 

Ill pm you the email address. im interested to see your documents as the main info of independent testing ive found was dealing with lubrication load bearing capacity testing of the frog lube vs a few other gun lubes and it seized up fairly soon in that type of test. Doesnt frog lube offer a paste form like grease? Does it offer better load bearing capacity like a high pressure grease?


----------



## zeke (Nov 12, 2007)

Slackwolf,
I hope you got the info I sent you. It sounds like you really like Weapon Shield, and a gun owner should trust their lubricant. Those of us who carry a weapon for a living, know that bench data, like statistics, can be manipulated to prove or disprove any correlation. FrogLube has saved lives, This I know first hand. We have tons of first hand testimonials from SPECOPS & mainline warriors, as well as our Law Enforcement brothers who have told us how FrogLube worked when nothing else would. Breakfree, the military go to lube, is in the process of losing their MilSpec. I appreciate your product loyalty, and WS is lucky to have you as an educated consumer. 

P.S. Froglube does come in a paste and liquid.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

zeke said:


> Slackwolf,
> I hope you got the info I sent you. It sounds like you really like Weapon Shield, and a gun owner should trust their lubricant. Those of us who carry a weapon for a living, know that bench data, like statistics, can be manipulated to prove or disprove any correlation. FrogLube has saved lives, This I know first hand. We have tons of first hand testimonials from SPECOPS & mainline warriors, as well as our Law Enforcement brothers who have told us how FrogLube worked when nothing else would. Breakfree, the military go to lube, is in the process of losing their MilSpec. I appreciate your product loyalty, and WS is lucky to have you as an educated consumer.
> 
> P.S. Froglube does come in a paste and liquid.


Im just used to the usual "newest greatest lube" (miltec-1 comes to mind...) and not easily impressed. Yes bench data and stats can be manipulated, which is why i was asking about independent lubrication lab analysis. Although for curiosity, i might just pickup a sample from outcast to send off unless someone else already has.

Is the liquid the same as the paste but in a suspension fluid? What is the base of this suspension fluid? polyalphaolefins (pao) correct? What is the purpose behind the recommendation of heating the metal before/during application?


----------



## zeke (Nov 12, 2007)

Slackwolf,
The Reason for heating is two fold.
1. It allows us the leech more fouling and contamination from the weapon prior to introducing FrogLube.

2. By cleaning out the metal matrix, FrogLube (Because it has a heavy specific gravity) will replace those voids forcing other fouling out. FrogLube eats carbon and keeps it suspended. Heat allows better saturation.

3. Froglube runs like a dry slick lubricant until temp released.

4. Unlike virtually every other gun lube out there, FrogLube has zero affect on our bodies, and requires no special handling or protective equipment. 

Please give me a call if you have any additional question. You can reach me at 850-497-0275. I find it easier to discuss via voice, than type back and forth.

Zeke


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

In the field in mechanical rooms on Eglin so typing is about it for me.

You didnt comment on the pao base suspension fluid for the liquid form? Is this correct or are other analysis on the ingredients incorrect in saying that? Just curious since pao isnt a bio product, its a synthetic base stock commonly found in synthetic motor oils. Not a bad thing and a good base stock, but its also not a bio based substance either. Granted this only applies to the liquid form.

Also, do you offer any .5Oz to 1Oz liquid samples I can send off to the lab i use?



zeke said:


> Slackwolf,
> The Reason for heating is two fold.
> 1. It allows us the leech more fouling and contamination from the weapon prior to introducing FrogLube.
> 
> ...


----------



## zeke (Nov 12, 2007)

Slackwolf,
The PAO was removed completely from the formulation ensuring that we met all criteria for the Bio-Based certification. We are the only manufacturer to have this certification that I know of. There is a copy of FrogLube on the market, stating that they also have the USDA Bio Preferred certification, which is false, as theirs has PAO. Our latest Formulation has NO PAO. You need to test the FrogLube that has the new labeling and Premium on the label, as this is the latest formulation. As far as samples go, We have thousands of request for samples every month. As I stated earlier, we have DONATED 250,000 Kits to the Military since May of this year. Are you currently in the Military? If you are, and with a unit that is deploying in the near future, Give me a call and I will see what I can do. If your sole purpose is to crack the code on our PATENTED formulation and exploit that somehow, I won't help you with that. My offer still stands to discuss this further via phone of FTF.

Fraternally,
Zeke


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

no expert here.. but i did pick up some frog lube at the gun show after talking to cody.
tried it out on my sig p238.. racking the slide is as smooth as butter... good stuff..

rich


----------



## zeke (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Rich,
No put some on that bike in your avatar pic, and let us know how it works All kidding aside, the applications for FrogLube are endless. I have Captains using our product to protect outriggers and brightwork on multi million dollar boats. We would love to hear about your success and outside the box applications.
Zeke


----------

